# Fat family doesn't understand that their horrible lifestyle contributed to their daughter's death.



## Justanotherguy (Oct 5, 2021)

Their daughter wasn't healthy, she was just as proportionately fat as them for her age.




Your daughter's cardiovascular system was fucked and she got sick with a virus that put too much strain on it. What's so fucking difficult?






I apologize for sperging.


----------



## A-Stump (Oct 5, 2021)

Poor fat kid


----------



## Tom Nook's Gloryhole (Oct 5, 2021)

wait wait wait, does KF have a fat people hate general? or do the worst of them simply become lolcows?

also that death is a mercy killing.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Oct 5, 2021)

Tom Nook's Gloryhole said:


> wait wait wait, does KF have a fat people hate general? or do the worst of them simply become lolcows?
> 
> also that death is a mercy killing.


They Become Deathfats, in this case this one took on the word to it's literal meaning.


----------



## Spl00gies (Oct 5, 2021)

They're clearly a perfectly healthy family you shitlords


----------



## Justanotherguy (Oct 5, 2021)

Tom Nook's Gloryhole said:


> wait wait wait, does KF have a fat people hate general? or do the worst of them simply become lolcows?
> 
> also that death is a mercy killing.


In general I don't hate fat people, I hate stupidity.  These stupid fat fucks know their daughter wasn't healthy.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 5, 2021)

Tom Nook's Gloryhole said:


> wait wait wait, does KF have a fat people hate general? or do the worst of them simply become lolcows?
> 
> also that death is a mercy killing.


Kiwi Farms anti-vaxers are downplaying covid so they say the daughter only died because she was obese, despite her being only 10 years old.


----------



## In Memoriam (Oct 5, 2021)

Denial. It ain’t just a river in Egypt


----------



## Justanotherguy (Oct 5, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Kiwi Farms anti-vaxers are downplaying covid so they say the daughter only died because she was obese, despite her being only 10 years old.


who in this thread is anti-vax or downplaying covid?


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Oct 5, 2021)

Those darn anti-vaxers are responsible for my overweight daughter's death.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 5, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Kiwi Farms anti-vaxers are downplaying covid so they say the daughter only died because she was obese, despite her being only 10 years old.


Sounds like something a fat person would say...


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Oct 5, 2021)

I honestly want to know how it DIDN'T murk the parents first?


----------



## A-Stump (Oct 5, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Kiwi Farms anti-vaxers are downplaying covid so they say the daughter only died because she was obese, despite her being only 10 years old.



She wasn't old enough to even receive a vaccine and what's currently available is tits up useless reducing the transmission of delta. I'm not sure what vaccines could have done for her.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Oct 5, 2021)

This is what happens when you don't take your 4th booster shot and daily anti-covid pills.

#hailfauchi #hermancainaward #r/news


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 5, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Sounds like something a fat person would say...


I am in pretty good shape, believe it or not. 

Your mom says you need to go outside more and stop posting on 4chan.



A-Stump said:


> She wasn't old enough to even receive a vaccine and what's currently available is tits up useless reducing the transmission of delta. I'm not sure what vaccines could have done for her.


Actually the vaccines do help prevent transmission of delta, just that they're not 100%. I know your crippling autism has made your diseased brain unable to comprehend things that aren't 0% or 100%, but I recommend you ask your case worker about it.


----------



## A-Stump (Oct 5, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> I am in pretty good shape, believe it or not.
> 
> Your mom says you need to go outside more and stop posting on 4chan.
> 
> ...



I'm for vaccines and still think she would have been taking a dirt nap until we're able to vaccinate children. They're a huge portion of the population that we coop together in buildings all day and expect not to get sick. What the fuck do you think is gonna happen? 

Also you're a nigger.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 5, 2021)

A-Stump said:


> I'm for vaccines and still think she would have been taking a dirt nap until we're able to vaccinate children. They're a huge portion of the population that we coop together in buildings all day and expect not to get sick. What the fuck do you think is gonna happen?
> 
> Also you're a nigger.


Lol you're so upset that you shit talk me in chat without tagging me. Pussy.

The same people in this thread downplaying it are the same as the ones in the anti-vax threads. Don't kid yourself, son


----------



## A-Stump (Oct 5, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Lol you're so upset that you shit talk me in chat without tagging me. Pussy.
> 
> The same people in this thread downplaying it are the same as the ones in the anti-vax threads. Don't kid yourself, son



Yes, I was really being coy posting in an incredibly busy public chatroom full of people who tattle on others the first chance they get. My master plan has been foiled yet again. 

And they're bending it to fit their narrative but it doesn't mean there's a gap in how we handle it. We'd already been warned about it but people wanted to push right on through anyways and throw tantrums until their free child care got back into place.


----------



## Mealy Mouth Spittle (Oct 5, 2021)

I feel sorry for this kid.  Her being fat was 100% her parents' fault.  If they were that worried about other parents sending their sick kids to school and subjecting their kid to covid, they should have home schooled.  They chose to put their child at risk.  School was never going to be 100% risk free.  

Even homeschooling might not have been enough since the vaccines don't stop the transmission of coof.  For all we know, her parents could have easily been asymptomatic carriers that gave their kid the coof.  No way to really know but there have been 2 cases at her elementary school, so it's probable that she got it there.  But, she's the only one who has died, so I'm guessing being fat was the major reason the coof got her and not the other kids in the building.

The sad thing is that childhood obesity rates have risen dramatically since lockdowns.  So, there will be more fat kids who die of covid because they've been cooped up at home not getting enough exercise since all this began.  If they really wanted to save lives, they would push healthy eating and daily exercise just as much as they push the vaccines.  But, we can't because it's fatphobic or something, I guess.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 5, 2021)

A-Stump said:


> Yes, I was really being coy posting in an incredibly busy public chatroom full of people who tattle on others the first chance they get. My master plan has been foiled yet again.


You still whined about me hoping I wouldn't see it.



A-Stump said:


> And they're bending it to fit their narrative but it doesn't mean there's a gap in how we handle it. We'd already been warned about it but people wanted to push right on through anyways and throw tantrums until their free child care got back into place.


Right, but like I said, the anti-vax spazes are fitting it to fit their narrative because they think covid is just a cold, bro


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Oct 5, 2021)

Bring them solo and a cookie


----------



## NerdShamer (Oct 5, 2021)

Justanotherguy said:


> who in this thread is anti-vax or downplaying covid?


Just ignore him, he's just asking for his daily piledriver, this morning.


----------



## Baby Killers (Oct 5, 2021)

Brothers, this death proves why it's so important to pray, train and eat your vitamins. Also you need to believe in yourself!


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (Oct 5, 2021)

Child abuse to let her get to that size.


----------



## faucet (Oct 5, 2021)

looks like the average american family to me


----------



## lurk_moar (Oct 5, 2021)

Hospital lab tech here. Seeing overweight and obese minors do not surprise me one bit. I had this one minor in the ER whose antecubital region was as big as my thigh. Parents stop feeding your kid crap and teach them healthy eating habits.

Edit: Thank you for reading my comment. For reference, I wear a size small and an extra small in extreme vanity sizes. Mediums are just too big for me.  I can only wear single-digit clothing sizes.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 5, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> I am in pretty good shape, believe it or not.
> 
> Your mom says you need to go outside more and stop posting on 4chan.


Your wife told me you're fat and that's why she's cheating  on you with me 

Also this is kiwi farms, not 4chan, you fat cuckolded jab jobber.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 5, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Your wife told me you're fat and that's why she's cheating  on you with me
> 
> Also this is kiwi farms, not 4chan, you fat cuckolded jab jobber.


I'm not married, so I am not sure who you are banging. Your mom says you are spending too much time on the computer and she's going to stop bringing you hotpockets



Justanotherguy said:


> who in this thread is anti-vax or downplaying covid?


The people in this thread downplaying it are the anti-vaxers. They downplay covid to be just a cold, bro because they're retarded anti-vaxers who are trying to justify their stance


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 5, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> I'm not married, so I am not sure who you are banging. Your mom says you are spending too much time on the computer and she's going to stop bringing you hotpockets


It's about time she divorced your impotent fat ass. You're getting ratio'd hard in this thread buddy maybe call it a day. Defend your fellow fatties on Twitter if you want.


----------



## Had (Oct 5, 2021)

Few things make me as angry as childhood obesity, covid aside, feeding your kid till they are 3 times over a normal weight is horrible. The fact people have known about this issue since the min 90's and yet nothing has been done to punish the parents who do it sickens me. Obesity is far greater an issue than alcoholism but i doubt anything will be done about this until hyperinflation picks up or something else insane. Even then i've known fat people to spend all their money on food rather than rent.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 5, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> It's about time she divorced your impotent fat ass. You're getting ratio'd hard in this thread buddy maybe call it a day. Defend your fellow fatties on Twitter if you want.


I've never been married, son. That's why I keep banging your mom.

Lol ratioed? I am schooling you anti-vaxers as usual. I know you're a newfag so you are unaware of stuff, but usually I am correct on these forums. That's why the Trumpers and the anti-vaxers hate me so much... I point out their retardedness and it makes them seethe with rage. Go back to /pol/ where you won't have to deal with people who don't have boomer political views


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 5, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> I've never been married, son. That's why I keep banging your mom.
> 
> Lol ratioed? I am schooling you anti-vaxers as usual. I know you're a newfag so you are unaware of stuff, but usually I am correct on these forums. That's why the Trumpers and the anti-vaxers hate me so much... I point out their retardedness and it makes them seethe with rage. Go back to /pol/ where you won't have to deal with people who don't have boomer political views


Hey fatass, have a Snickers, you get bitchy when you're hungry. And go back to Reddit. And I had sex with your wife.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 5, 2021)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> Hey fatass, have a Snickers, you get bitchy when you're hungry. And go back to Reddit. And I had sex with your wife.


I don't have a reddit or a wife, son. Now go back to /pol/ with the other seething mad right-wing edgelords instead of shitting up our site. I know your fingers are fat due to your obesity and that makes it difficult to type, but I am sure you have it bookmarked


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Oct 5, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> I don't have a reddit or a wife, son. Now go back to /pol/ with the other seething mad right-wing edgelords instead of shitting up our site. I know your fingers are fat due to your obesity and that makes it difficult to type, but I am sure you have it bookmarked


Hey fatty cakes, head on over back to REDDIT on the way to your MOMS BASEMENT.


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 5, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Kiwi Farms anti-vaxers are downplaying covid so they say the daughter only died because she was obese, despite her being only 10 years old.


Well beeing fat didnt help but i guess there were more problems, you can see from her face and her hair that she had bad genes.
Corona is not a real risk for children, i dont know the numbers for the US, but in germany we had 27 dead kids from corona and atleast 15 of those had massive health problems before,

Masks dont protect children, there are very good studies about that from schools all over europe.  kids are not disciplined enough to wear them for hours without doing something stupid.
Masks are a big problem if not handled properly, most adults are not protected from masks because they are to stupid to wear them right...


----------



## NoReturn (Oct 16, 2021)

Mealy Mouth Spittle said:


> I feel sorry for this kid.  Her being fat was 100% her parents' fault.  If they were that worried about other parents sending their sick kids to school and subjecting their kid to covid, they should have home schooled.  They chose to put their child at risk.  School was never going to be 100% risk free.


Their job was to keep her healthy and safe, and they tragically failed on both counts. 


Jimjamflimflam said:


> Child abuse to let her get to that size.


I have personally met a disturbingly large number of parents who believe being a "good parent" is 
1. Keeping the kid alive​2. Keeping the kid "happy"​It's not restricted to income level either. The poor parents will say shit like "I work two jobs to feed my family!", the rich ones say things like "I work hard to give my family a good life!" and both of them expect that cancels out the fact her children aren't healthy.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Oct 16, 2021)

Raising obese children should be considered child abuse and be grounds to have them taken from you.


----------



## Idiotron (Oct 20, 2021)

I love it when people with diabetes think they're healthy.
The medication is so easily available in developed countries that they don't even think about how lucky they are to be alive.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Oct 20, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Kiwi Farms anti-vaxers are downplaying covid so they say the daughter only died because she was obese, despite her being only 10 years old.


It's not like being obese causes more issues if you get covid. Nope, nothing. Ignore what the CDC and research papers on the Lancent.


----------

